# Back to the Future Rotoscope



## bluxed

Took an HD still image from Back to the Future and created this after 7 hours of work. 






I am going to try to interpolate rotoscope this memorable scene from back to the future which is about 15 seconds. I expect to have it done in a few years lol.

Check out my blog if you wanna read more about what i did and see a larger version of the image.

http://www.bttfblog.com/back-to-the-future-interpolated-rotoscope/


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

7 hours!!!!! 

I'm speechless:albino:


----------



## red96ta

seven hours?  For what, the entire sequence?

Seriously, Adobe Illustrator can do that shot in about four seconds, export as an image and run them as an image sequence in After Effects.  The whole fifteen second shot should take only 30 minutes.


----------



## Senor Hound

7 hours?   GREAT SCOT!!!


----------



## Arch

Well i dont know much about Rotoscoping, but i do know there are other programmes which allow you to create the 'Scanner Darkly' effect much quicker. There are also filters in PS that can create the look, however i dont know how you would need the output format to create the animation.

I have also moved this to the creative corner.


----------



## bluxed

I did use illustrator. and no there are no filters to create this effect. There are filters to speed up the process. Which i did use. There was a short learning cvurve, since this was my first attempt at it.

I could probably do a new cell in 4-5 hours.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut

There's something to be said about doing it by hand. That's when it becomes art...


----------



## simulacra2525

bluxed said:


> Took an HD still image from Back to the Future and created this after 7 hours of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try to interpolate rotoscope this memorable scene from back to the future which is about 15 seconds. I expect to have it done in a few years lol.
> 
> Check out my blog if you wanna read more about what i did and see a larger version of the image.
> 
> http://www.bttfblog.com/back-to-the-future-interpolated-rotoscope/


  I really love this - i am fanatical about back the future and just spent the whole weekend watching the trilogy having sent off for them. I also have my eye on the nintedo game - once i get paid! Thanks for the pic - brilliant!


----------

